# 1967 GTO on ebay - why so cheap?



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

Why is this 1967 GTO convertible on ebay seemingly going for so little money?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ategoryZ7244QQihZ001QQitemZ110067441273QQrdZ1


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My guess would be that it is not as nice as the seller says it is. He does list his phone number so you could ask him.

Since I am on the east coast if I was interested I would look up a GTOAA member near the location and have them check it out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

75coug said:


> Why is this 1967 GTO convertible on ebay seemingly going for so little money?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ategoryZ7244QQihZ001QQitemZ110067441273QQrdZ1


*They guy has 24 feedback notes with only a 90% positive rating.

This is the first car I have ever seen where there is no deposit for the car when the car is sold. hmmmmm. But it says payment in full in 7 days.

I know there are scam artists out there. My son ran across one a while back. That guy had stolen another's account but the money people bid with was funneled to another account.

Ebay only offers 20K in fraud protection. Look at the bidders, no names but numbers, he could be bidding on this himself under other names to run the price up. 

He does have his phone number up, I didn't call it. Maybe the guy forgot to put a reserve on it. Maybe it's legit but I'd be leery if I were interested.

I see red flags. Especially after I read the one negative feedback that was left. I'd never buy a car sight unseen.*


----------



## huffhuff (Dec 15, 2006)

*humm!!*

on the torino cobra and chevelle forum sites many have found eBay vehicles that were originally sold by others but a scammer was using the same pictures without possession of the vehicle. here in alabama 20K for a 67 vert isn't whay i'd call unreasonably low. BUT many bidders wait until the last minute to bid. starting to bid early in the run can make the bids go abnormally high.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Saturday 12/16...the high bidder was "bidder 8" at 20,100. Today bidder 8 is not listed he retracted his bid of 21 K but his previous bid is not listed. A bait and ploy tactic? *


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

if not sure do not do it, i got scammed out of 3000 for a phantom chevelle, way too nice for the money!! i took out a loan for it too. high price to pay for being stupid on my part! never sight unseen again,never!!!


----------

